# Grünes Wasser trotz UVC...



## DirkAn1 (15. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe / Meinung zu folgendem Problem.....

Ich habe im Frühjahr meinen Teich von 12.000 auf 30.000 Liter vergrößert.
Durchschnittliche Tiefe 1,5m
Filterung: Trommelfilter, Bioabteilung mit Helix, UVC-Lampe und Luftheber
Filterleistung: 18.000 L/h

Besatz: 8 Kois (40-45cm)

Fütterung: ca. 100-120g /Tag

2 Wochen nachdem ich die UV-Lampe in Betrieb genommen habe, war das Wasser top-Klar und man konnte auf dem Teichboden jeden Krümel sehen.
Seit ca. 3 Wochen ist das Wasser wieder grün-trüb. Sicht bis ca. 1m möglich.
Es war zwar in den 3 Wochen die ersten beiden Wochen rel. warm mit viel Sonne. Kann das jedoch die alleinige Ursache sein. Der Teich liegt überwiegend in der Sonne und bekommt nur am Abend etwas Schatten.
Da aber die letzten 4 Tage nicht viel Sonne zu sehen war, hatte ich gehofft, dass das Wasser wieder klarer wird. Dies war leider nicht der Fall......

Hat jemand eine Idee, wodurch die Trübung kommt, bzw. was ich dagegen tun kann?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Veuryale (15. Juli 2017)

Als Lösung würde ich dir Schwimmpflanzen wie __ Wassersalat, Wassernuss oder Wasserhyazinthe empfehlen, denn Algenwuch wird häufig durch einen sehr hohen Nährstoffanteil im Wasser ausgelößt, was Schwimmpflanzen wieder ausgleichen.


----------



## DirkAn1 (15. Juli 2017)

Was die Bepflanzung angeht, habe ich schon einiges in der Uferzone sitzen. Natürlich geht das mit dem Wachsen innerhalb von 3 Monaten nicht so fix.....


----------



## Nori (15. Juli 2017)

Du hast vermutlich viel neues Wasser eingefüllt - kann deshalb auch noch ne Auswirkung der typischen Algenblüte sein.
Welche Leistung hat denn deine UVC?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juli 2017)

UVC mindestens 48 Watt und Umwälzung auf 30 m3 erhöhen.

Was auch hilft ist bentonit. Bindet kleine Partikel und hilft, dass sie abgefiltert werden können. Völlig ungiftig und natürlich übrigens.

Ich füttere bei 4 Koi 100 Gramm und mittlerweile Sicht Bis zum Grund nach 8 Tagen UVC.


----------



## DirkAn1 (15. Juli 2017)

UVC hat 42 Watt. Ist eine Rota Tauch-UVC.
Das Komplette Wasser kam natürlich aus dem Wasserhahn.
Ist jetzt aber schon 3 Monate im Teich......


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juli 2017)

Ganz klarer Nahrungsüberschuss für die Algen. Außerdem kommen diese nicht schnell genug an die uvc, so daß sie schneller nachwachsen. Die Stärke der UVC ist aus meiner Sicht ausreichend.


----------



## Nori (15. Juli 2017)

Ich halte die 42 Watt für grenzwertig  - auch wenn es eine wirkungsgradstarke T5 Lampe ist.
Bei Tauch-UVC macht auch die Platzierung sehr viel aus.

Gruß Nori


----------



## DirkAn1 (16. Juli 2017)

Die Lampe befindet sich am Ausgang der Biokammer in einem 160er Rohr. D.h. das Wasser fließt unmittelbar an der Lampe vorbei...


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht fliesst das Wasser zu schnell vorbei und somit Einwirkzeit zu kurz.....

Es kann auch sein, dass das Quarzglas Aussen verkalkt ist.
Das ist bei mir so....

Ausbauen...Essig drauf...


----------



## DirkAn1 (16. Juli 2017)

Hi Thorsten

das Glas kann es nicht sein, das ist top sauber.....
Das mit der Fließgeschwindigkeit ist ne Idee....aber welche ist die richtige...
Ich hab 18.000 Liter durch ein 160er Rohr.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juli 2017)

Da ist es wie immer..irgendeinen Mittelweg finden.

Die Bestrahlungsleistung nimmt im Wasser stark ab.
So ein 200 oder 250 Rohr und mittig die UV rein....oder irgendwo in einer Sammelkammer.

Wenn es sich baulich  vom Durchmesser nicht mehr änden lässt.....eine UV mit etwas mehr Leistung und Baulänge.

Bei den Rota UV von Koi Herdecke z.B. kann man mit einem Vorschaltgerät UV Lampen verschiedener Leistungen betreiben.

Also wenn die kleine ihre Stunden runter hat...einfach grössere Lampe und Quartzglas kaufen.
.......

Der nächste Faktor wäre die Umwälzrate...damit mehr Schwebealgen geschädigt werden, als sich gesunde im  Teich vermehren.
UV und Pumpe durchlaufen lassen...Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Juli 2017)

DirkAn1 schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten
> 
> das Glas kann es nicht sein, das ist top sauber.....
> Das mit der Fließgeschwindigkeit ist ne Idee....aber welche ist die richtige...
> Ich hab 18.000 Liter durch ein 160er Rohr.



Ich habe rund 30m³ durch ein 200er Rohr.
Also denke ich nicht das es daran liegt. 

Ich tendiere wie bereits geschrieben die Umwälzung sogar noch zu erhöhen!
Alternativ mehr Wasser wechseln und dadurch Nährstoffe mit raus zu nehmen. 

Externe Einträge von Nährstoffen, wie zB Einspülen über den Rand sind ausgeschlossen?


----------



## DirkAn1 (17. Juli 2017)

Einspülen über den Rand ist nicht vorhanden......
Die Umwälzung zu erhöhen ist leider nicht möglich, da Luftheber.....
Ich habe den Luftheber bereits mit versch. Luft-Pumpen getestet und optimiert.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Juli 2017)

Ok, dann noch ein ganz einfacher Tip.
Filterbeutel an den Zulauf zum Teich hängen, wie in der Doku von @Zacky gezeigt.
Das einfach alle paar Wochen wiederhohlen, oder eben so oft wie nötig.
Das holt dir letztendlich alles raus.


----------

